# Exporting Data from an Outlook form to Excel



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi,

I am working on a project where by I have an Outlook form which I populate fields with data and then send/forward onto another person or department.

When this person or department recieves the form, I need to add functionality to transfer the data in the fields into excel for further manipulation.

If anyone can provide any help, assistance or guidance I would be very very grateful.

Many thanks,

Brendon.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Brendon

I believe this will need VBA. I'm not familiar with the Outlook Object Model but this site looks like it may have what you need.


----------

